# Something different you can make with your woodworking tools.



## hardwooddesignz (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello my fellow woodworkers.

It has been awhile since I have been able to log back in here to post. But that doesn't mean I have not stopped creating and designing new things. I want to share with you something you can make in your workshop, that doesn't cost much and is fun to play with after it is made. If this venture is successful I will make more designs in the future.
This was made from pine and acrylic cut from a bandsaw and a table saw.
DIY quadcopter plans
You can find more about it by clicking that link.

If you have any questions I am here to answer any that I can.
[email protected]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck with it Bill. It looks like a fun project.


----------

